# Undergravel Filter Help



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Can someone provide me a step by step walkthrough on how to set up an undergravel filter including the equipment that I need, I have the plate and the tubes as well as an air pump (how strong does it need to be) and air stone. What else do I need and how do I set it up? Thanks.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you really want to? It's great when it works properly but they are so maintenance intensive, sensitive to conditions and frustrating that they stopped using them in favour of powerfilters some time ago.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.firsttankguide.net/ugf.php

It's the site I used when I first set up my filter way back then. As AquariAm said, if you can go with a power filter then go with that. My 10g tank lasted about a year before it started to clog and get nasty. The goldfish I had pooed a lot and there is only so much vacumming you can do in 10g before you run out of water.

arc


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

UGF works well when, but like the other said, you don't know what's building underneath and it can come back and get you. One of the biggest problem is that you can't get to the gunk and it can build up to a dangerous level.

Anyway:
1) find a UGF plate that fits your tank. If the size in wrong, then you can't use it.
2) place plate into the bottom of the tank.
3) push the air tube through the UGF tube head and run it all the way through the tube. At the end connect your air stone.
4) there should be indents on the UGF plate that you can securely slide the UGF connecter to attach to the UGF. Then you just plug the UGF tube into the UGF connector.
5) add gravel.
6) add water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

You can go the reverse flow U/G route which wasn't quite so bad for keeping the substrate* clear of detritus, but you'll need a powerhead (with appropriate filter media attached on the inlet side), and with the exhaust-side pumping water directly down and through the down-pipe of the UG plate...

Again, canisters have rendered this method kinda 'redundant' nowadays, plus "good luck" if you're trying to grow plants!

Come to think of it, _some_ fishkeepers used this method 15 years or so back with a canister filter too - the return hose would be fed back and into the tank via a UG plate.

_*Assuming your substrate is composed of pea-sized gravel or larger - else it's gonna be a sand/dust-storm in there!)_


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

This all seems like it's harder than I remembered when I was a kid. Currently running on and HOB filter that supports 20 gallon and I have an additional filter that supports 5 gallon+. I prefer having two filters just in case one breaks down and the added circulation keeps my fish happy . Planning to get another small HOB filter since I am increasing my tank from 7 tiger barbs to accommodate 2 convict cichlids (females)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> This all seems like it's harder than I remembered when I was a kid. Currently running on and HOB filter that supports 20 gallon and I have an additional filter that supports 5 gallon+. I prefer having two filters just in case one breaks down and the added circulation keeps my fish happy . Planning to get another small HOB filter since I am increasing my tank from 7 tiger barbs to accommodate 2 convict cichlids (females)


Now it's two convicts? 
That might be an issue.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Now it's two convicts?
> That might be an issue.


How so? Hostility should be fine since they won't breed and become super territorial. Are they just generally more aggressive with others of the same species around?


----------

